# Ajuda com dados



## Joca Sousa (22 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Olá comunidade,

Alguém me pode ajudar dizendo onde posso encontrar um site que tenha dados de Portugal referentes às temperaturas de profundidade???

Desde já o meu agradecimento, 

Joca


----------



## Fernandobrasil (23 Fev 2009 às 14:41)

Joca:
Não sei exatamente qual a tua necessidade.
Um começo razoável é mergulhar aqui:
http://www.jamstec.go.jp/ARGO/J_ARGOe.html

Abraços


----------



## Joca Sousa (23 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Obg pela resposta FernandoBrasil, 

mas estou a precisar dos dados de _temperatura do solo _em Portugal (Alentejo) e não as temperaturas da água em profundidade.

Esse site que mencionas funciona apenas para salinidade e temperatura da água do mar.

Obg na mesma. 
Joca



Fernandobrasil disse:


> Joca:
> Não sei exatamente qual a tua necessidade.
> Um começo razoável é mergulhar aqui:
> http://www.jamstec.go.jp/ARGO/J_ARGOe.html
> ...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (23 Fev 2009 às 15:52)

Joca Sousa:

Esperando que a burocracia em Portugal funcione de um modo mais eficiente que do lado de cá (ou de lá) do Atlântico:

http://www.ame-web.org/JORNADAS/maiaj.pdf

este endereço diz que: os dados estão disponíveis.

Desculpa pela confusão.


----------



## Joca Sousa (3 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Amigo, realmente és um exemplo de cooperação. 

Abraço forte para esse lado do Planeta, em especial para ti. 

Joca Sousa




Fernandobrasil disse:


> Joca Sousa:
> 
> Esperando que a burocracia em Portugal funcione de um modo mais eficiente que do lado de cá (ou de lá) do Atlântico:
> 
> ...


----------

